# slightly bent rims



## lucino (Mar 7, 2003)

what type of problems can i get with rims that are slightly bent (205/40/16) 16 inch. i am experiencing some problems but my mechanic says my suspension is fine. 
thumping sound going around corners at slow speed
wandering at highway speed
vibration


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

lucino said:


> what type of problems can i get with rims that are slightly bent (205/40/16) 16 inch. i am experiencing some problems but my mechanic says my suspension is fine.
> thumping sound going around corners at slow speed
> wandering at highway speed
> vibration


 how bent is slightly?? pics?

You may can get away with a bent rim by goin to 205/45 or 50...more tire between the rim and road. are they all bent??


----------



## lucino (Mar 7, 2003)

pearsont74 said:


> how bent is slightly?? pics?
> 
> You may can get away with a bent rim by goin to 205/45 or 50...more tire between the rim and road. are they all bent??


they are enkei rp01s and they have been repaired less yhan a year ago. it cost a lot so im not to keen to fix them until my 205/40 tires finish. the roads here are horrible so they may all have slight bends


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

lucino said:


> they are enkei rp01s and they have been repaired less yhan a year ago. it cost a lot so im not to keen to fix them until my 205/40 tires finish. the roads here are horrible so they may all have slight bends


i personally have never seen rims get bent just by bad roads....we have pretty bad roads here too and my rims arent showing any signs of bend.
Have you ever been in a wreck or anything...


----------



## lucino (Mar 7, 2003)

*what can my problem be*



pearsont74 said:


> i personally have never seen rims get bent just by bad roads....we have pretty bad roads here too and my rims arent showing any signs of bend.
> Have you ever been in a wreck or anything...


any suggestions on what my problem is the only modification to my front suspension is a suspension tech. front sway bar


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

lucino said:


> any suggestions on what my problem is the only modification to my front suspension is a suspension tech. front sway bar


you have factory suspension?
maybe you need an alignment.....or get your wheels balanced
You said when you turn you get a thumpin noise or is it more like a screechin noise? thats could be something to do with ur CV joint, im having that issue.
Id go and get ur tires balanced and aligned...thats the cheapest and maybe they will be able to steer u in the right direction.
hope this helps...(im dont claim to be an type of expert, this is just issues Im had from experience)


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

lucino said:


> what type of problems can i get with rims that are slightly bent (205/40/16) 16 inch. i am experiencing some problems but my mechanic says my suspension is fine.
> thumping sound going around corners at slow speed
> wandering at highway speed
> vibration


It's pretty much just what you said. Depending on how bad the bend is, vibration to wandering at highway speeds, and noises when you load that wheel during cornering. Whether it's damaged enough so that it will prove dangerous in any way is really hard to tell unless you have someone look at it.


----------



## lucino (Mar 7, 2003)

*thanks*



ReVerm said:


> It's pretty much just what you said. Depending on how bad the bend is, vibration to wandering at highway speeds, and noises when you load that wheel during cornering. Whether it's damaged enough so that it will prove dangerous in any way is really hard to tell unless you have someone look at it.


thanks everyone ill be heading for the alignment shop soon


----------

